# My experience



## pgc640 (Nov 16, 2018)

I may get lit up for this but you guys want honest reviews correct?
I'll tell you who I personally would never use again. PSL was garbage, gorilla Pharma garbage, robolics lab underdosed. But I do have to say some of Robotics lab stuff was good it wasn't all bad. Maybe I got a bad batch of something. So I wouldn't condemn robolics1@anonymousspeech.com
Now for the good PCT shop I never had a problem with them. Place called buy steroids USA again I never had a problem with them and they're very fast. Otherwise I was getting things locally from people I know so that doesn't apply. I don't know if these places have changed their procedures or not I'm only commenting on my experience. Others could have had different experiences, like I said before I could have got a bad batch it's possible, so I hate condemning entire lab off of a few items. So if you've been using Gorilla forever and I've never had much of a problem I would keep using it. The one I have the most confidence in is PCT shop pretty much by far.


----------



## The_northman1522 (Nov 16, 2018)

Do you have labs to back your review on?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

